# El degas lucite Strat Ottawa, not kijiji



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

El Degas Lucite Strat - Spaceman Music

Local music shop has this very interesting Strat. FYI is all, I’m not associated with them, I just look at their used webpage twice a week.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

When I was a teenager in the early 80s I played in a band were one of the guys owned one of these. Didn't sound great but looked pretty cool ! Haven't seen one since !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They weigh like bricks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If i was nearby, I'd be tempted to check it out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Plexi gets scratches easily. It will yellow with age. Buffing can do wonders though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an acrylic guitar shaped more or less like a Les Paul.

It’s a cheap Chinese instrument, but I had a luthier overhaul it.

It’s suitable for a couple of songs in a set as a novelty / attention getter. Plays ok, sounds fine.

Heavy? I don’t notice and don’t really care. I’ve always liked heavy guitars. They seem to balance better as a rule.

Just one thing. Wear nice pants.


----------

